# Warning About Foxtails



## Jimmi (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi All,

Just wanted to post once again about my surgery prone, Malte-Szu, Jimmi. It's fire season her in Southern Cali and everything is drying up.

My pup ran over to greet our neighbor who has a "to say the least" a Sanford & Son" type backyard. She had foxtails growing there and Jimmi managed to get one lodged in her ear. It embedded itself in her ear and she had to have surgery to remove it. So, she's fine but she has one shaved ear. It's okay, it matches her recently shaved leg for luxated patella surgery







I wish I had a picture to show you guys but it basically looks like a weed and it pretty much looks like a tail of a fox. They look harmless but if your dog runs through unattended grass they can very well pick opne up . They are harmless when they are green, but when they turn brown, they can be deadly if not removed! 

I told my neighbor about it and check this out....she knew! Apparently she doesn't care for dogs as she is a cat person so she lets them grow wild in her yard to deter the dogs from chasing after her outdoor cats! 

Anyway, just wanted to give you guys a heads up if you come across one.

(Edited for Stupidity. I posted in the wrong thread! I guess this should go under Maltese Health)


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww, I'm sorry about Jimmi! I hope he's okay







I don't know what to say about your neighbor...I mean I can understand not wanting dogs to wander in her yard, but she could've at least given you a heads up about her yard


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Don't think we have those in North Carolina, well not yet anyway.

Hope Jimmi get better.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Poor Jimmi!!

I have never heard of those...but I do know about disasters happening to dogs (mine is just a stream of money). I hope she will be better in no time







.

Olga


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

also be careful because it can be embedded in their skin and between the pads in their feet. we have them A LOT over here and i've met like 5 people that have had to get surgery for their dogs. and two actually had to do it TWICE! you'd think they'd learn. lol


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

article about dangerous foxtails

foxtails


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Jun 1 2005, 08:02 PM
> *article about dangerous foxtails
> 
> foxtails
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67898*


[/QUOTE]
THank you stephanie, very informative article, makes me nervous just thinking about ALL the things that can hurt our loved ones , its like u want to have them in a bubble so nothing would happen to them....


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh, I'm sorry. Glad to hear she is ok.

I think there was a thread about this last summer.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Sorry your jimmi had to got through this.
I hope she will feel better soon.
It doesn't sound like this is a dog deter. It seems very harmfull from the artical posted. I would think the seeds would also bother your neibours cats as well. Getting in their paws and lungs. There are other plants ,things she could use in her yard that are not harmful to dogs to keep them out.

Anyway , thanks for the information. I was not even aware of this until now.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I told my neighbor about it and check this out....she knew! Apparently she doesn't care for dogs as she is a cat person so she lets them grow wild in her yard to deter the dogs from chasing after her outdoor cats! 

Well I am sure glad your baby is ok. I would be telling your neighbor that cats can get them in their skin. paws and ears just the same as dogs.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

sounds like you have a nice neighbor~! haha


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Poor Jimmie.....hope things are going better!! Sounds like you should have "direct deposit" to your Vet's office.....Lol...sorry, just teasing....they can be a peck of $$$ can't they!!







hugs to Jimmie and puppy kisses from Sisse......what a weird neighbor....did she ever hear of keeping her cats INSIDE. She obviously does not know the dangers of letting a cat outdoors (nor does she care). I have 2 kitties that go out only if they have their harnesses on and are "on leash". They really look forward to the walk and I know they are safe....


----------



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

It's kind of ironic that this thread has come up. When I took Ally (my tiny Pekapoo) to her obedience class on Tues the instructor who is a vet tech at a local clinic mentioned that they were having a run on dogs with foxtails. She said that they are having on average one dog a day come in with this problem. We have loads around here (NM) so my pups are checked daily for them.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i know this is kind of off topic.. but i just looked at ally's dogster page.. how cute~!


----------



## Jimmi (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the kind thoughts. Jimmi is doing much better. She was scheduled for her spay this week but I just couldn't do it after the luxated patella surgery and most recently the foxtail encounter. 

I just feel so bad for her as now everytime I take her to the vet, she senses trauma. She shakes out of her skin! I hate to even bring her in for her spay. 

She turns 1 year on 6/20. The vet said it's safe to bring her in, in 3 more weeks. I just feel so bad for her  She's endured so much in her first year of life.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

poor jimmi! i don't know her whole history but sounds like she's had a pretty tough time of it.


----------



## Jimmi (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Jun 3 2005, 11:06 PM
> *poor jimmi! i don't know her whole history but sounds like she's had a pretty tough time of it.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks so much. It's my own fault. I have a friend who had a beautiful pure white Shihtzu who looked almost identical to Jimmi's mum, who is pure Maltese. We decided to breed them to see the outcome. She had two puppies, I kept one (Jimmi) and she kept the other.

Lo and behold Jimmi developed a genetic defect of both breeds. So, technically, I backyard bred and became a victim of my own irresponsibility. Jimmi's sister is fine but the vet said luxated patella is common in both breeds so I guess Jimmi got a double whammy. None the less, I brought her into this world and will do everything in my power to keep her here. However, I did learn a lesson and will never do it again. In the course of two years, I spent over 4,000.00 on a C-Section, luxated patella surgery and most recently the foxtail encounter. 

I learned my lesson the hard way. Breeding is best done with professional breeders. 

Deb


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww! I hope Jimmi's second year is surgury free!! They are tough little cookie's!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jimmi+Jun 3 2005, 11:59 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. It's my own fault. I have a friend who had a beautiful pure white Shihtzu who looked almost identical to Jimmi's mum, who is pure Maltese. We decided to breed them to see the outcome. She had two puppies, I kept one (Jimmi) and she kept the other.

Lo and behold Jimmi developed a genetic defect of both breeds. So, technically, I backyard bred and became a victim of my own irresponsibility. Jimmi's sister is fine but the vet said luxated patella is common in both breeds so I guess Jimmi got a double whammy. None the less, I brought her into this world and will do everything in my power to keep her here. However, I did learn a lesson and will never do it again. In the course of two years, I spent over 4,000.00 on a C-Section, luxated patella surgery and most recently the foxtail encounter. 

I learned my lesson the hard way. Breeding is best done with professional breeders. 

Deb
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68831
[/B][/QUOTE]

wow.. thank you for caring about jimmi and accepting responsibility for this little dog. it would be so easy for you to just throw her into a shelter







i think it's great that you're caring for her still.


----------

